# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Otro novedoso método para visitar nuestros embalses...

## F. Lázaro

Solucionado... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , ya podremos ver nuestros embalses a vista de pájaro... :Smile: 



Aquí un pequeño resumen de como funciona  :Big Grin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F2f7...eature=related

Bueno, visto todo, quién se atreve a probar el nuevo "cacharro"  :Big Grin: ??

Un saludo a todos  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Menudas fotos podrímos hacer :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

A ver quién se anima a ser el primero  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## nando

Yo es que quiero llegar a viejo  :Big Grin:  ¡¡¡¡  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

¿quien me trae uno? :Smile: , pero que funcione, eh :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Menudas fotos podrímos hacer


Y tanto... desde ahí arriba se tiene que ver de vicio... ya tenemos algunas por el foro y son impresionantes... :Smile: 




> ¿quien me trae uno?, pero que funcione, eh.


Te atreverías a sobrevolar Cordobilla, Malpasillo e Iznájar con ese cacharro??? Olé, así me gusta, quién dijo miedo... :Big Grin: 

Mientras que funcione el paracaídas, no problem  :Stick Out Tongue: , pero como no se abra, el aterrizaje va a ser bueno... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Te atreverías a sobrevolar Cordobilla, Malpasillo e Iznájar con ese cacharro??? Olé, así me gusta, quién dijo miedo...
> 
> Mientras que funcione el paracaídas, no problem , *pero como no se abra, el aterrizaje va a ser bueno...*


Si comenzamos a pensar en esos problemillas mejor lo dejamos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Cordobilla,Malpasillo,Íznajar... y todos los demás embalses en una sóla pasada y sin repostar, :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , apuesto por él de que es capaz de hacerlo... No hay más que ver que a veces en en foro encuentras BEN-AMAR por todos los post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , no iba a sobrevolar todos nuestros embalses mi amigo!!! Y hasta sin paracaidas... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FEDE

> Yo es que quiero llegar a viejo  ¡¡¡¡


Yo también  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  montado hay se te tienen que poner los ojos así  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## cantarin

Pues yo si funciona no tengo problema en subirme, eso si habría que hacer un hueco para meter la camara jejeje...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo también  montado hay se te tienen que poner los ojos así


Vamos... así...

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

> Yo también  montado hay se te tienen que poner los ojos así


Ya pero yo no lo digo por ojos  :Big Grin: 

que como te pegues un trompazo seguro que ya no tienes una segunda oportunidad  :Embarrassment: 

eso si que si caes en un pantano a lo mejor te libras jejeje..

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si no haceis nada más que pensar en las cosas malas nunca os montareis :Big Grin: .

----------


## FEDE

> Ya pero yo no lo digo por ojos 
> 
> que como te pegues un trompazo seguro que ya no tienes una segunda oportunidad 
> 
> eso si que si caes en un pantano a lo mejor te libras jejeje..


A la velocidad que va éste aparato,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  creo que aun que caigas en el agua te la pegas con el fondo del pantano  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  si desde que sale lleva el turbo metido  :Stick Out Tongue:  si parece un reactor  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A la velocidad que va éste aparato,  creo que aun que caigas en el agua te la pegas con el fondo del pantano  si desde que sale lleva el turbo metido  *si parece un reactor* 
> 
> Un saludo


Pues lleva, ni más ni menos que 4 motores a reacción... :Embarrassment: :, así que, mientras que no te quedes sin queroseno, no te preocupes, que no te vas a caer... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Pues lleva, ni más ni menos que 4 motores a reacción...:, así que, mientras que no te quedes sin queroseno, no te preocupes, que no te vas a caer...


Sin queroseno bajaría planeando  :Big Grin:  pero con los motores encendidos quien domina ese aparato, si cuando voy al test psicotécnico para renovar el carnet de conducir, en la prueba de las 2 cochecitos con las dos carreteras me salgo por todos lados  :Frown:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

Hay que estar un poco grillao...

----------


## ben-amar

Os estais poniendo muy tisquis miquis :Cool:  Pensaba llevaros a alguno :Wink: , ahora, a nadie :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Este mola aún más... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 



Así funciona  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYfED74VAlg&feature=fvw

Este no me importaría probarlo  :Cool:

----------


## FEDE

> Este mola aún más...
> 
> 
> 
> Así funciona 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYfED74VAlg&feature=fvw
> 
> Este no me importaría probarlo


Este es otra cosa, más tranquilito, cuando pasen 20 años quien sabe a lo mejor nos movemos con vehículos parecidos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

> Este es otra cosa, más tranquilito, cuando pasen 20 años quien sabe a lo mejor nos movemos con vehículos parecidos


ES para principiantes :Big Grin: , y, ademas, tiene una pinta de fallar que pa qué :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
¡Y un poco lento!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Este mola aún más...
> 
> 
> 
> Así funciona 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYfED74VAlg&feature=fvw
> 
> Este no me importaría probarlo


Pero si eso parece el "gatchetocoptero" del Inspector Gatcher :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí os traigo en rigurosa exclusiva para Embalses.net otro nuevo método para visitar nuestros embalses, esta vez... desde dentro de ellos.

Un sistema espectacular que nos permitirá *visitar un embalse de tres formas posibles: aérea, a ras de superficie así como en sumersión*. Eso sí, deberemos actualizar nuestros equipos fotográficos, es decir, tendremos que adquirir nuevas cámaras resistentes a la sumersión, pues de lo contrario, nuestras cámaras irían a tomar viento.

Aquí está el novedoso método:




Aprovechando que ya mismo recibiremos la visita de Gaspar, Melchor y Baltasar... habrá que pedirles un juguete de estos, a lo mejor cae  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Que guapo!! Como mola el artilugio ese... Esperemos que nos compren uno de esos para vigilar las aguas del Fresnedas... jajaja
Como no les toque la lotería me parece a mi que nada de nada!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Que guapo!! Como mola el artilugio ese... Esperemos que nos compren uno de esos para vigilar las aguas del Fresnedas... jajaja


Te imaginas que hay alguien pescando y sales de golpe y porrazo del agua montado sobre ese bicho?

El pescador no sé que hará, si quedarse pasmado, o salir huyendo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

> Aquí os traigo en rigurosa exclusiva para Embalses.net otro nuevo método para visitar nuestros embalses, esta vez... desde dentro de ellos.
> 
> Un sistema espectacular que nos permitirá *visitar un embalse de tres formas posibles: aérea, a ras de superficie así como en sumersión*. Eso sí, deberemos actualizar nuestros equipos fotográficos, es decir, tendremos que adquirir nuevas cámaras resistentes a la *sumersión*, pues de lo contrario, nuestras cámaras irían a tomar viento.
> 
> Aquí está el novedoso método:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aprovechando que ya mismo recibiremos la visita de Gaspar, Melchor y Baltasar... habrá que pedirles un juguete de estos, a lo mejor cae


Ese palabro de sumersión ¿de dónde narices lo has sacado?
Por otra parte el artilugio se las trae.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ese palabro de sumersión ¿de dónde narices lo has sacado?
> Por otra parte el artilugio se las trae.


*Sumersión:* 1.f. Inmersión o sumergimiento total de un cuerpo en un medio líquido.

Fuente: http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/sumersi%C3%B3n

EDIT: Otro término puede ser "zambuyía" que es como llamamos aquí a meternos debajo del agua  :Big Grin: , pero como que no queda muy bien esa expresión.

----------


## Luján

> Ese palabro de sumersión ¿de dónde narices lo has sacado?
> Por otra parte el artilugio se las trae.


Pues por raro que parezca, existe en la lengua española: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIB...sumersi%C3%B3n

*sumersión**.*
 (Del lat. _submersĭo, -ōnis_).
* 1.    *  f. Acción y efecto de sumergir o sumergirse.



Aunque es más común utilizar inmersión.

----------


## perdiguera

> *Sumersión:* 1.f. Inmersión o sumergimiento total de un cuerpo en un medio líquido.
> 
> Fuente: http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/sumersi%C3%B3n
> 
> EDIT: Otro término puede ser "zambuyía" que es como llamamos aquí a meternos debajo del agua , pero como que no queda muy bien esa expresión.





> Pues por raro que parezca, existe en la lengua española: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIB...sumersi%C3%B3n
> 
> *sumersión**.*
>  (Del lat. _submersĭo, -ōnis_).
> * 1.    *  f. Acción y efecto de sumergir o sumergirse.
> 
> 
> 
> Aunque es más común utilizar inmersión.


Perdón por la ignorancia, que es muy atrevida.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquellos que tengáis un dinerillo ahorrado o estéis pensando en renovar vuestro vehículo, aquí os dejo una sugerencia...

Esto sí que es un vehículo todoterreno, además se pueden hacer unas fotos co**nudas con él.

Por último, si vives en una gran ciudad y te amargan los atascos, no lo pienses más... es tu vehículo adecuado.

----------

